# Can anyone get 50mg erythromycin?



## Karen779 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm trying to do Dr. Pimentel's protocol and it's tough. Besides fighting with the MDs who want to do something else, it appears low dose erythromycin is not available. I can try to cut the 250s 4 ways -- is this the best solution? I'm positive for the fructose breath test and negative for the lactose. The lactulose will be done this week. My plan is to get Xifaxan if that is positive too. I'm in the USA. An internet search for the erythromycin turned up some very strange hits but nothing legitimate.


----------



## Mare123 (Apr 3, 2013)

You'll need to get a prescription for it and have it filled by a compounding pharmacy. I see youre also in Oregon. My naturopath specialist, Allison Seibecker who is SIBO and IBS expert in Portland, OR, prescribed it for me this week. Too soon to tell if its working. The pharmacy she uses is called Community Compounding Pharmacy and they fill Rxs via mail predominantly. 503-244-3504. Btw, rifaximin worked wonders for me. Thank god my g.i. Doc gave me samples or I never could have afforded it. Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is it possible to get the children's liquid prescribed then dial back to this dose. It may take some careful measuring as I think even kids generally get more than 50 mgs per dose, but at least it is easier to subdivide.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

It is possible to do without going the compounding route. I have tried for years to acquire it. I had physicians who were sympathetic but the stumbling block was always finding a pharmacist who knew how to get it.

Finally I was able to get it thought Rosedale Pharmacy in White Plains, NY, (914)948-4818.

I got the pediatric liquid that Kathleen mentions, above. The liquid is actually shipped by the manufacturer as a powder. The pharmacist then reconstitutes it by adding water when the patient orders it. I told the pharmacist to ship it to me as a powder. I then reconstituted it a little at a time.

By the way, it did not help me. I got a lot of diarrhea after about 3 days.


----------

